# Employment



## layla44095 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am a CPC-A looking for any type of employment in the medical field,full or part time.


----------



## robertmarino52 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just finished my classes with Bryan College in Springfield Mo. I am due to take the  certification exam in June. I have been searching for a job for three weeks and have not even found an ad to answer. I am beginning to think the only place there is a shortage of coders is in the coaching manuals of the college recruiters. I did call a recruiter at a local hospital and she informed me that they never hire coders without at least two years experience. She told me all there new coders are promoted from within the company. I beginning to think I've thrown away several thousands of dollars.


----------



## Lateefah26 (Apr 25, 2012)

o-rmastromarino@bryanstudents.net said:


> I just finished my classes with Bryan College in Springfield Mo. I am due to take the  certification exam in June. I have been searching for a job for three weeks and have not even found an ad to answer. I am beginning to think the only place there is a shortage of coders is in the coaching manuals of the college recruiters. I did call a recruiter at a local hospital and she informed me that they never hire coders without at least two years experience. She told me all there new coders are promoted from within the company. I beginning to think I've thrown away several thousands of dollars.



I believe what the recruiter said was true. When I sat for the CPC the majority of the people who were sitting for the exam was employed by the local hospitals.


----------



## tobey_strong@yahoo.com (Apr 26, 2012)

*Search*

I took the CPC exam in October (I went through and AAPC/Instructor) , I have 10+ years Managed Care experience which includes eligibility, benefits, authorizations, claims and 5 years of billing and collections experience. I have not found one single position in California (Southern or Northern).  Have you taken the liberty to look at the xternships through certain oraganizations offered that are posted on the AAPC website, that might be helpful.  Also some hospitals offer Coder Trainee positions contact the HR for the facilities. Good Luck to you....


----------

